# Philippina Child Carer wishing to return to Singapore after 3month break



## DED

Can you please advise where best place to post this message (i.e.. current site)

Philippino Child Carer wishing to return to Singapore after 3 month break back home in Manila
Impressive References and Previous employment details are available .....would just very much like to avoid having to pay for agency fees but if that is only way then 'so be it'

Final question...
If agency is essential is it better to use agency in Manila or Agency in Singapore?

Thank you in advance


----------

